# خبراء الارت كام



## im alive (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا بشتغل على ماكينة scm روتر خشب ببرنامج ارت كام 

1-ولما بختار صورة من الموجودة فى البرنامج اعملها بطلع غاطسة مع ان بتبقا بارزة قدامى فى البرنامج ولما بختارها غاطسة بطلع غاطسة يعنى فى الحالتين بطلع غاطسة (انا عاوزها بارزة ؟ )


2- لما بشغل البرنامج العملتة على الارت على الماكنة البنطة بتبقا بعيدة اوى عن الشغلة بحوالى 7 سم بقعد اتحايل على الماكنة فى تخانة الشغلة عشان البنطة تلمس سطح الخشب ومع العلم انا بدخل التخانة فى الارت صح وجربت الاوفست الموجود تحت خانة التخانة مرة فوق ومرة تحت وباردو مافيش فايدة


----------



## salah_design (10 فبراير 2010)

im alive قال:


> السلام عليكم انا بشتغل على ماكينة scm روتر خشب ببرنامج ارت كام
> 
> 1-ولما بختار صورة من الموجودة فى البرنامج اعملها بطلع غاطسة مع ان بتبقا بارزة قدامى فى البرنامج ولما بختارها غاطسة بطلع غاطسة يعنى فى الحالتين بطلع غاطسة (انا عاوزها بارزة ؟ )
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم 
بعض المصطلحات غير مفهومة بالنسبة لي مثل البنطه ما هي البنطه حاول اخي لما تتطرح موضوع ان تكون الكلمات باللغة العربية الفصيحة والتي ممكن للاخوة ان يفهموها

على كل حال اذا تكرمت ارجو ان ترفق صور لما يحصل معك حتى افهم عليك واذا لم استطع ان اجيب فان لي اصدقاء ممكن اجد منهم الجواب وابعثه لك 
وهناك اخوة متواجدين في المنتدى ولن يتاخروا بالرد عليك وارجوا ان تتواصل مع الاستاذ ابو بحر فهو خبير وتستطيع التواصل معه بالدخول على اي مشاركه له وارسال سؤالك وان شاء الله لن يقصر معك
اما اذا كان فهمت من خلال تحليلي لكلامك فارى ان البنطه هي سكينة الحفر او القطع او هي الريشة المستخدمة 
انتظر ردك حتى احاول مساعدتك


----------



## ابو بحـر (11 فبراير 2010)

im alive قال:


> السلام عليكم انا بشتغل على ماكينة scm روتر خشب ببرنامج ارت كام
> 
> 1-ولما بختار صورة من الموجودة فى البرنامج اعملها بطلع غاطسة مع ان بتبقا بارزة قدامى فى البرنامج ولما بختارها غاطسة بطلع غاطسة يعنى فى الحالتين بطلع غاطسة (انا عاوزها بارزة ؟ )
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم 
اولا الصورة التي تريد حفرها انت صنعتها ام انك سحبتها جاهزة من احد المواقع يجب ان اعرف هذا 
و لازم تعمل اعادة برمجة لكف الماكينة او انه خطا بطريقة التشغيل انت اعطيني معلومات دقيقة حتي يكون جوابي دقيق و فييه حل لمشكلتك 
تحياتي لك


----------



## im alive (13 فبراير 2010)

انا مش عارف اشرح كويس بلكلمات 

دة ايميلى ممكن تضفونى عندكو 

والف شكر ليكو 

[email protected]


----------

